# Help me to Choose Gaming PC



## whoru007 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Guys,
I am going to buy a My new Gaming + Designing PC in next 2 Days.Please suggest me the Configs for it.
My budget is tight its between Rs.35000- 36000. (It could be 40,000 but i need to buy a Table for it.)


The things are in my mind is
*CPU*
Intel Core 2 Duo E6500 4MB L2 2.33 GHz-- 7400
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 6MB L2 2.66 GHz-- 7800

*Motherboard*
XFX MG-630i-7109-----------------------------------------------------------3600
MSI P35 NEO-COMBO-F Intel P35 chipset 1333 FSB---------5500
Abit IP35-E----------------------------------------------------------------------5500

*RAM*
2 x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Transcend / Kingston----2300

*HDD*
Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB SATA-2----2800
Seagate Sata 2 320 GB (16 MB Buffer)------------2700

*Graphics Card*
XFX/Palit 8600GT 256MB GDDR3----------------4500
Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB DDR3-------------6500

*Optical Drive*
Sony 20x (Sata DRU 170S)---------1700
Lite-On 20x with LightScribe--------1500

*Cabinet + SMPS*
Cooler Master Elite 330-----1900
VIP 333---------------------------1600
iBall Gamer----------------------1700

*Keyboard + Mouse*
Logitech / Microsoft M/M Keyboard + Mouse----850

*Monitor*
Dell 19" SE198WFP Widescreen LCD----9700
AOC 916SWA 19" Wide Screen------------9800
Viewsonic LCD 19" VG1930WM------------9800

*Speakers*
Creative SBS 2.1--------------1300
Logitech R-20 2.1-------------1200


​Please tell me if there is any changes in Prices ( I am from Mumbai).
Also tell me what is Difference between LCD & TFT also which is best??
I have read to much bad things about Nvidia 8600GT 256Mb GDDR3 it is true or fake??


----------



## realdan (Jul 31, 2008)

ever considered the core 2 duo E7200 for below 5400?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 31, 2008)

If u can go for AMD ..then u could squeeze in A HD4850 and it will blow the present config away. Just the following changes :
CPU AMD X3 8450  --  5.7k
Gigabyte 780G board (rev other than 1) -- 5k

and bout other things ..
UR HDD prices are around 300-400 higher thn market price ... same for DVDRW (u wnt be needing lightscribe unless u r RICH and Spoilt enuf to waste 100 bucks just to print disk labels per disk.)
And for LCD, Go for AOC 913FW (Romeo and Juilet model) instead of the above mentioned model from AOC. It has killer looks.


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB DDR3-------------6500
Cooler Master Elite 330-----1900(someone said its price is 1600, not pretty sure)
Logitech Mouse Keyboard combo
SMPS- CoolerMaster Extreme Power 460W
Dell 19" SE198WFP Widescreen LCD----9700
2.1 speakers none of you suggested, I would say Altec Lansing BX1121R - less than 1200
DVD Burner (Sony or Asus, preferably Asus, both would come around 1200)

Proccy+Mobo is always controversial issue But from the selections you have made I would suggest e8200(price is around Rs 7400) +Abit IP-35P (its P and not E)-(Rs. 5300)

Buddy whoever gave you these quotes gave you higher price, and not but 100 or 200 but 300-400 on each product. except for the mobo and GPU


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

yea .. I missed the speakers .... 
Creative SBS 370 has been out of production and A300 has replaced it. But Altec Lansing wld be a better choice IMO.


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am really confused about Procy + Mobo.
My budget is tight 

I am thinking for Palit 8600 256MB GDDR3. does it have overheating isuue like XFX Model??

Also what will be better from this
Intel C2D E7200 3Mb L2 + Palit 9600GSO 384Mb GDDR3 or
Intel C2D E8200 6MB L2 + Palit 8600 256MB GDDR3 ??

Also suggets mobo which supports PCIe v2.0 under 5000-6000 Rs ??


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

If u dnt want to stick to Intel ..then..
AMD X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G + HD 3850 or 4850 is a far better config thn these two u mentioned. 
The board has PCIe 2.0, DVI, HDMI, eSATA, Firewire, DirectX 10 Onboard graphics, Support max 16 GB DDR2 1066 RAM, 5 SATA ports etc. 

and X3 8450 is better than 7200, and 3850/4850 are better than 8600GT/9600 GSO.


----------



## george101 (Aug 1, 2008)

whoru007 said:


> Also suggets mobo which supports PCIe v2.0 under 5000-6000 Rs ??



MSI P45 Neo
*asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me plz what should be preferred??

Intel C2D E7200 + Palit 9600GT 384MB GDDR3 or
Intel C2D E8200 + Palit 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 ???


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

the 1st option.


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 2, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 6MB L2 2.66 GHz-- 7800
MSI P35 NEO-COMBO-F Intel P35 chipset 1333 FSB---------5500
2 x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Transcend / Kingston----2300 go for transcend
Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB SATA-2----2800
Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB DDR3-------------6500 (look for leadtek brand)
Sony 20x (Sata DRU 170S)---------1700
Cooler Master Elite 330-----1900
Logitech / Microsoft M/M Keyboard + Mouse----850
Viewsonic LCD 19" VG1930WM------------9800
Logitech R-20 2.1-------------1200


----------



## manoharprabhu (Aug 2, 2008)

Relax on the components like case, HDD, speakers etc and put the extra cash into a high end graphics card.


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does the
Abit IP35-E & MSI P35-Neo-Combo both supports PCIe v2.0 GFX Cards i.e.Support to Palit 8600 GT 256Mb GDDR3 & Palit 9600GSO 384Mb GDDR3 ??


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 3, 2008)

I suggest Zebronics RAGE for cabinet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> If u can go for AMD ..then u could squeeze in A HD4850 and it will blow the present config away. Just the following changes :
> CPU AMD X3 8450  --  5.7k
> Gigabyte 780G board (rev other than 1) -- 5k
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys,
finally i have decided this config, please suggets me street prices of all bcoz i am not getting correct prices in Local shops (Remember i am From Mumbai)

Intel C2D E7200 3 Mb L2 2.53GHz
MSI P35 Neo Combo - F Intel P35 Chipset 1333FSB
Palit 9600GSO 384Mb GDDR3 GFX Card
Kingston  2 x 1GB 800MHz RAM
Seagate 320 SATA-2 16Mb Buffer HDD
AOC 913FW 19" LCD Monitor
Lite-On 20x DVD RW
Microsoft M/m Keyboard + Optical Mouse Combo
Cool Master Elite 330 Cabinet with 400W Power Supply
Logitech R-20 2.1Ch Speakers

Please dont tell me prices which are on TheITWares.com or any other site.


----------



## icebags (Aug 4, 2008)

just for 1k-1.2k price more , i m gonna recommend E8400 its the best low price high end cpu available. also has a huge performance increase over E8200 or other proocies at this price range. 

ps. all ur prices r very high.


----------



## acewin (Aug 4, 2008)

whoru007, which PSU have you decided for your cooler master cabby.
Instead of Logitech R-20 2.1Ch Speakers, check Altec Lansing BXR1121


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 4, 2008)

icebags said:


> just for 1k-1.2k price more , i m gonna recommend E8400 its the best low price high end cpu available. also has a huge performance increase over E8200 or other proocies at this price range.


U r right but i am already out of my budget. I have sold my old System to my friend in 15,000 & i can add maximum s. all ur prices r very high.
20,000 in it so it can be max 35,000. Also i have seen reviews on compairsion between E8200 & E7200 they are just differing by 10% which is not much higher. Also I am Gettin Palit 9600GSO 384Mb GFX card which will stabilize the System & will provide more graphic to me.



> ps. all ur prices r very high



Ya i know that thts y i have asked fro real streen prices in mumbai.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Man if you are not into over clocking then you must get a amd rig. As you can pop in a 4850 for high end gaming. Or 8800 gtx with a c2q proccey will do the job


----------



## icebags (Aug 6, 2008)

check on smps, u should keep a 450w smps for those gfx cards i think (not sure). 

9600 one needs a smps with pcie 6 pin power adapter. also check if there is enough "ampere" in the 12v rail of that psu.


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Due to availability of the E7200 & Palit9600 GSO, I have changed my config...
Intel C2D E8200 6Mb L2 2.66GHz (I have heard that It is Intels one of the best OC Proccy??) 
MSI P35 Neo Combo - F Intel P35 Chipset 1333FSB
Palit 8600GSO 256Mb GDDR3 GFX Card
Kingston 2 x 1GB 800MHz RAM
Seagate 320 SATA-2 16Mb Buffer HDD
AOC 913FW 19" LCD Monitor
Lite-On 20x DVD RW
Microsoft M/m Keyboard + Optical Mouse Combo
VIP Cabinet + 400W SMPS + Cooler Fan 
Logitech R-20 2.1Ch Speakers


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Everything seems nice. 
However, whats 8600GSO? 
I think, u meant 9600 GSO with 384MB DDR3...right? 
Another thing, if possible...do invest in a good Cabinet along with a descent PSU. They play important role for a good rig. 
For example, u can go for Coolermaster Elite series cabinets and Coolermaster extreme series PSU.  
Good Luck..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you are being ripped off with that 8600 card. Its waaaay too expensive compared to REAL market price.

For gaming on Intel, more CPU cache ==> better performance.

So get atleast Core2Duo E8200. It has very little performance difference compared to higher end CPUs in same series, and you can always OverClock it.

But from most reviews, the performance with 1MB L2 is low, 2MB L2 much higher than 1MB, and 4MB provides a smaller margin of increase over 2MB. So I suppose 3MB can have everything delicately balenced. So if you are on a budget, get Core2Duo E7200. It is *JUST* about right for you. 

Since you want mumbai prices, I suggest you check up at *www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm for the CPU prices. TheItWares is an online computer store and they ask rather decent prices for their items. They are based in Mumbai.

For gaming, compared to 9600GSO, HD3850 has better performance with AntiAliasing turned off, and both come at the same price. But sadly, in India ATI cards are HIGHLY expensive, and HD3850 costs 10K approx instead of something like 6.5 to 7K. The three cards which are NOT expensive in India relative to outside India are HD4850 and HD4870, which have a huge demand in the market right now, but they are waaay _beyond_ your budget costing 10K and 15K respectively. The third one is HD3450, which is waaay _below_ your budget costing less than 2K and having a poor performance for gaming.

Anyway, this means 9600GSO is the best card available to you. The Palit 9600GSO Sonic is available at 6.5K at *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm which is quite decent.

And yes, a dirt cheap version of the 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 is the Mercury one. Mercury sells it for around 3K, but it has only 1 year warranty compared to the usual 3 years. If you need a high quality CPU, then reduce money allotment for GPU and get this.

Since you are buying in mumbai, try to check if the prices the dealers offer to you are lesser than or equal to theitwares.com prices. If they are higher, it makes a lot of sense to buy from there. ( Me and others in bangalore have such store online and need to run around in the heat at SP Road  )

DONT get AMD if you are mainly into gaming and photoshop. Many games are optimised for an even number of cores, so Phenom X3 might have some small issues. And photoshop has difficulty to recoganise the third core as reported by one of our forum members, gx_saurav. Intel also overclocks brilliantly compared to AMD.

For motherboard, P35 is good if you want to overclock the E7200. Its supposed to easily reach 3.0GHz on P35. Search around if you can't find a good one. MSI, ASUS, Abit are all good. BioStar is a nice cheap option.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think you are being ripped off with that 8600 card. Its waaaay too expensive compared to REAL market price.
> 
> For gaming on Intel, more CPU cache ==> better performance.
> ......




thats awful info... thank you. it helped me a lot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

C2D E7200
Abit IP35-e
2GB DDR2 800 Kingston Value
WD 320GB HDD
Palit 9600GSO 320MB
LiteOn LH-20A1P
iBall Gamer
Microsoft M/M Keyboard + Mouse
Dell 19" SE198WFP Widescreen LCD
Logitech R-20 2.1-------------1200


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Guys here is my Final config *www.chip.in/forums/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif , Thx for the help. 

Intel C2D E8200 6Mb L2 2.66GHz (I have heard that It is Intels one of the best OC Proccy? I want to know that how!) Smile - Rs. 7600 

Intel Original DG33 Motherboard. - Rs. 5000 *www.chip.in/forums/images/smiles/icon_sad.gif 

Palit 8600GT 256Mb GDDR3 GFX Card - Rs. 4500 

Kingston 2 x 1GB 800MHz RAM - Rs. 2200 

Seagate 400GB SATA-2 16Mb Buffer HDD - Rs. 2800 

AOC 913FW 19" LCD Monitor - Rs. 9100 

Lite-On 20x DVD RW - Rs. 1200 

Microsoft 500 Keyboard+ Mouse Combo - Rs. 650 

VIP Cabinet + 400W SMPS + 4 Cooler Fan Smile - Rs. 2000 

Logitech R-10 2.0Ch Speakers - Rs. 400 

Intex Headphones - Free! 

8 GB Kingston Data Traveler - Free! *www.chip.in/forums/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif 

*Can anyone tell me plz how to Overclock my proccy with this board???*


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry dude .... but INTEL original Mobo's dont support overclocking AFAIK. 

  So forget overclocking if u have Original Intel MOBO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

And getting a 8600GT means that your PC is already outdated.  Get a 9600GT at the least.


----------



## icebags (Aug 12, 2008)

get a p35 mobo instead, costas abt 400-500 more i think, then check out logitec/creative 2.1 speakers and dell monitor.

u may also check the lg monitor , they r not bad... just see for a good contrast ratio, response time and dvi port....its gonna save price as well.


----------



## acewin (Aug 12, 2008)

get single stick 2 GB RAM and the price of Palit GPU you are getting is lesser MSI/Zotac/Palit come around in 3.5K.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

I am telling you again, get a 9600GT ATLEAST as the 8600GT is already out-dated.  Just a suggestion though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> C2D E7200
> Abit IP35-e
> 2GB DDR2 800 Kingston Value
> WD 320GB HDD
> ...


See if you can get Biostar P35 mobo. Shouldn't be more than 4.5K or 5K, AND it overclocks the E7200 well. Also, see if you are lucky enough to get a P31 board. They cost 3K, and have only 2 RAM slots, but otherwise they are very similar to P35 in performance.


KPower Mania said:


> And getting a 8600GT means that your PC is already outdated.  Get a 9600GT at the least.


Wrong. 8600GT still has more life to live. It can play crysis and bioshock at medium settings. With the new price cuts and most <proper> brands like MSI and Palit reducing their 8600GT price to 3.5K, and with the recently released PhysX drivers, its still hot after these years.


----------



## acewin (Aug 13, 2008)

yup hot and running hard.
and as metal says, if you go lesser priced P31 based mobo you can save up some money to recount your needs. with 2 GB single now u can make it 4GB 2x2GB ater
Try saving wherever you can, as your total config is going up your 40K max limit.

And Dell SE198WFP is much better than AOC even with spending extra 600 bucks.


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 30, 2008)

is there any way to Overclock Intel Original DG33 Motherboard??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

AFAIK, Intel Origianl mobos arent capable of OC'ing. Not even the original P45 chipsets .


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

whoru007 said:


> Guys,
> finally i have decided this config, please suggets me street prices of all bcoz i am not getting correct prices in Local shops (Remember i am From Mumbai)
> 
> Intel C2D E7200 3 Mb L2 2.53GHz
> ...




No stop!!!

Get 
9600GT Xpert Vision @ 5.5k
MSI P45 Neo-F @ 6.3k

E7200 is fine, but if the E5200 comes to India(very soon) then get it cause it will be priced @ 3.5k, that's 2k less than E7200.

And there's no point spending to much on a Core 2 Duo at this time when Core 2 Quads are ruling and Nehalem is just round the corner(but just a little more away)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

^^Nice suggestion.

I would like to add 2x2GB DDR2 667MHz (if 4GB 800MHz is out of budget).


----------



## acewin (Aug 30, 2008)

yyup no way you can OC intel mobo's, besides you can keep a check on your price by choosing Sapphire HD3850 in 6K or HD3650 in 4K both 512MB DDR3 version.
and same as I said earlier. get single 2GB stick not two 1GB stick, will cost you lower and give you better choice of upgradation.
MSI P35 Neo Combo - F is a good choice of mobo, gives option of adding DDR3 RAM later on.

As a whole have made  a good choice


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

whoru007 said:


> is there any way to Overclock Intel Original DG33 Motherboard??



no 

and what is ur budget for  graphics card ...i have heard 9800 gt prices have come down to 7.5k region ...if u can improve ur budget a bit  9800 gt is better choice ..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> no
> 
> and what is ur budget for  graphics card ...i have heard 9800 gt prices have come down to 7.5k region ...if u can improve ur budget a bit  9800 gt is better choice ..




Now the price is 7.3k, check lynx-india.com

But if you have a good cabinet and cooler, then the 9600GT is very good an option.

For 5.5k, it yeilds performance equivalent to the 9800GTX(better in some areas) when OCed to extreme limits.

Check this for safe OCing limits.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

I say that he should go for the MSI P35 Neo-F. Its a nice mobo. And as for the grafix card. 9600GT will be a good option. Look at the MSI N9600GT 512MB GDDR3 and the Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3. Both of this are good options. I dunno if its available in India or not but the Sparkle's passively cooled variant is a very silent. good performing and extremely overclcokable 9600GT.

W/ever you do, dont settle for anything less than 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 as per now .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Now the price is 7.3k, check lynx-india.com
> 
> But if you have a good cabinet and cooler, then the 9600GT is very good an option.
> 
> ...



let me tell u something about lynx ...they always quote their prices without VAT ...and shipping. so the price u are talking about is not the price at which u buy it ...same goes with all the products at lynx ..they look cheap but when u calculate the price at which u will actually get it ..it comes out almost same as any other online IT shops..or local prices...in many cases..

it will come to 

7320/- + 292/- (4%  VAT ) +170 /- = 7782/- .....it almost  comes to 7.8k rather than 7.3k as u would have thought ...for a conscious buyer even 0.5k is important..


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2008)

well, its same here in SP Road, Bangalore also, they give price without VAT, calculating it afterwards.


----------



## asheet (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi

I have Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W SMPS along with Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet for sale at Mumbai.

Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W with orig Box but used for 1 month n case you are looking for a cheaper option.  I bought it for Rs 8500 can give you the same for Rs 5000 (SMPS+Cabinet)

Pl let me know if you are interseted. You can reach me at my cell 92233 23333.
I also have Gearhead Wireless Keyborad & MOuse (Packed) for Rs 1000
Also am selling a 3 month old Samsung SCX-4200 Laser ALl-in-one printer with Laser Cart 80% full as I bought a Laser All-in-one now. If you want COlor Laser ALl-in-one I can sell you the same (Samsung CLX-3175FN) for Rs 37000 (Packed with all caretidge also packed). MRP Rs 45K + Tax.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2008)

U r getting a gaming AND a PC ment for design..........here is your weakest link....

*Palit 8600GSO 256Mb GDDR3 GFX Card *.............poor choise.....

Get 8800GT XFX or 4850 .......atleast if you even want to call your PC a gaming one.....



whoru007 said:


> (I have heard that It is Intels one of the best OC Proccy? I want to know that how!) Smile - Rs. 7600



Now WHERE on earth have you heard that......Intel officially does not support OC (ironically Intel CPUs are the best OCers at present).....neeway Officially if you OC you loose you guarantee on the proc so ofcourse Intel Boards would not support OC....and the fact it they are the worst OCing friendly boards.......Get ASUS P5Q series or Gigabyte P45 DQ6.......if OC is your one of the motives......


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 6, 2008)

asheet...

you are in the wrong section.



asheet said:


> Hi
> 
> I have Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W SMPS along with Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet for sale at Mumbai.
> 
> ...



wrong section pal..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, at least the final price does come up to the price in the streets, I'm just trying to help.


----------

